# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  Avatorbox/Dongle ver1.0.0.9 Brutal Out.. Added Support For Airis Smartphones

## mohamed73

AVATORBOX/DONGLE VER1.0.0.9 RELEASED !!  *Unique tool Avatorbox Support 4GB to 32GB Full EMMC Read / Write     Updates Note:* *AIRIS Smartphones*
  Quote:  *AIRIS 3.5-TM360* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *AIRIS 4-TM420M* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *AIRIS 4-TM420M WHITE* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *AIRIS 4-TM420M* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *AIRIS 4-TM420* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *AIRIS 4-TM485M* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *AIRIS 4-TM485* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *AIRIS 4.5-TM45Q* *-Read Info/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password * *AIRIS 5-TM52Q* *-Read Info/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *AIRIS 5-TM520M* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *AIRIS 5-TM520* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *AIRIS 5.3-TM530* *-Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password * *AIRIS 5.72-TM570 -Read Info/ * Read Full Flash / * Write Full Flash/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password * *AIRIS 5.5-TM55Q -Read Info/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *AIRIS 6-TM60D -Read Info/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password*  *AIRIS 6-TM600 -Read Info/ Root / Repair Imei By ADB / * Repair Imei by META Mode  / Read Patten lock / Reset Patten lock / Remove Gmail Id / Read Gmail ID /Remove phone password 
Other FIXS 
- New models supported
- Model name displayed before each operation
- Minor internal fixes *     * 
Please Note* : *Read Flash / Write Flash . Required to Connect Avatorbox
------------: Repair Imei by Meta mode . Required to Connect Avatorbox 
------------: All Others operations Must be enabled Usb Debug Mode 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Here the test post of Avatorbox/Dongle  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Brutal Key !Unique! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] The power.. Just A click Ok!!! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Key Feel the power!! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Feel The Real power! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  
Regards 
Avatorbox*

----------

